# GUESS THIS FISH THREAD



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

okay.... here we go..


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

okay....

need a jumpstart here...

Guess this fellow...


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Red ear Sunfish


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

pumpkin seed


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

You guys have the right genus, but not the species...


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Ummmmm..Lepomis macrochirus


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

long ear maybe?
red brested??

juvi red brested??? looks like the fins have pleanty of red and maybe a bit of red breaking through on the breast area


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

species names please!









but still... no right answer yet.









poly, there are some very very weird bluegill out there, but this is a true species.

These fish get stunning. Not quite 'longear' stunning but stunning.

better pic?


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

So is L. punctatus miniatus still valid? Or should it be called L. miniatus?......as far as I'm aware AFS says L. miniatus and has validated warrens claims for species status. I do not think it is universally accepted yet though.



> poly, there are some very very weird bluegill out there, but this is a true species.


Now ace if I anwsered it too quickly what fun would that be


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

You wouldn't believe some of the weird bluegill I've caught. One was pink all over... very weird.

But yes, it's L. miniatus. Lots of the old school fish folk here cant let go of punctatus.

Anyhow, thanks for not guessing it right away.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

next fish?


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

here's a tricky one guys...

male:









female:


----------



## souljah (May 27, 2005)

is that a Betta macrostoma?.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

souljah said:


> is that a Betta macrostoma?.


nope, macrostoma is usually known by his beautiful bright orange, black, cream and red coloration. you're on the right track though.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Ah, a fresh perspective in the thread, awesome Tink!

Now to brush up on anabantoids...


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

acestro said:


> Ah, a fresh perspective in the thread, awesome Tink!
> 
> Now to brush up on anabantoids...


well they are my specialty! i picked one that's tricky but not one of the really lesser knowns. i'll give you a clue, its range is very limited.


----------



## souljah (May 27, 2005)

i think i got it,is it a B.simplex ...


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

souljah said:


> i think i got it,is it a B.simplex ...


CORRECT! ironic name for such a tricky fish, isn't it?


----------



## souljah (May 27, 2005)

yes indeed it is..


----------



## souljah (May 27, 2005)

oh sorry here's one for you guys and gals..







GUESS THIS FISH


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

looks like a type of silver dollar family but i cant find it. ugly bastard tho


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

What remarkable fishes you guys are coming up with! I'm stumped again!

I cant see if it's a characin, I'd guess PGD is right...


----------



## souljah (May 27, 2005)

yes,it's in the characin family.PGD hmm..not quit sure what that stands for sorry?that might be the answer..?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Ossubtus xinguensis

parrot pacu.

oliver lucanus has that picture on his website, i knew i seen it somewhere before!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

heres one ugly S.O.B.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

^^^a gudgeon of some sort. Too ugly for me to care!









What is this????


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Serrapygo said:


> ^^^a gudgeon of some sort. Too ugly for me to care!


scientific names please!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> ^^^a gudgeon of some sort. Too ugly for me to care!


scientific names please!

[/quote]
Gobiomorphus australis. But I'm not overly confident in that answer.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> ^^^a gudgeon of some sort. Too ugly for me to care!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










that was an _Acestrorhynchus falcatus _ I had a long time ago that ran into the glass. I got some great shots through a dissection microscope.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

acestro said:


> ^^^a gudgeon of some sort. Too ugly for me to care!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










that was an _Acestrorhynchus falcatus _ I had a long time ago that ran into the glass. I got some great shots through a dissection microscope.
[/quote]
Oh!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> ^^^a gudgeon of some sort. Too ugly for me to care!


scientific names please!

[/quote]
Gobiomorphus australis. But I'm not overly confident in that answer.
[/quote]

I was almost thinking it was a member of the scorpionfishes. That head doesn't look too goby like to me. (but I'm not sure either way on this guy)


----------



## devil (May 19, 2005)

looks like a hoplias sp. to me


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I'm pretty sure it's not that.

The large head makes me doubt that it's a goby. Any hints Tink?


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

Tinkerbelle said:


> ^^^a gudgeon of some sort. Too ugly for me to care!


scientific names please!









[/quote]

Butis amboinensis maybe? hard to tell from the pic but looks right









cool fish whatever it is


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

That looks a lot closer!


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Ccoralli said:


> ^^^a gudgeon of some sort. Too ugly for me to care!


scientific names please!









[/quote]

*Butis amboinensis* maybe? hard to tell from the pic but looks right

View attachment 137645


cool fish whatever it is
[/quote]

this is the closest anyone's gotten!!!


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Tinkerbelle said:


> ^^^a gudgeon of some sort. Too ugly for me to care!


scientific names please!









[/quote]

*Butis amboinensis* maybe? hard to tell from the pic but looks right

View attachment 137645


cool fish whatever it is
[/quote]

this is the closest anyone's gotten!!!
[/quote]

Butis butis?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Guess


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

ah.... batfish I think...

I know the above fish isn't butis butis though...

Ogcocephalus nasutus?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

acestro said:


> ah.... batfish I think...
> 
> I know the above fish isn't butis butis though...
> 
> Ogcocephalus nasutus?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

next?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

North American


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

is it a river redhorse sucker?

Moxostoma carinatum


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

nope... close though.

Same family, different subfamily


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Erimyzon tenuis????


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

barbus barbus?, im just going on that fish looks like a barbel i caught last year.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Nope and nope. It's a fish that used to be common (before dams) and now is rare and much smaller than it used to be (used to get over 35 pounds, now rarely over 10 pounds







)


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i havent a damn clue


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

clue... rhymes with blue....


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

acestro said:


> clue... rhymes with blue....


Must be a blue sucker then!

_Cycleptus elongatus_


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Cycleptus are such awesome fish








That was a good one Ace....


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

I'll assume I was right.









I'm probably screwing up the thread, but I couldn't find a picture due to the fact that this fish hasn't been seen since 1957 (hint, hint - endangered, not extinct). I still wanted to use it though.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Normally I try to stay out of these right away to give people more of a chance, but your above fish I actually looked for in a sampling study in Big Darby not long back, so I'll just have to be a jerk and name it right away: 
_Noturus trautmani_ Scioto madtom


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Polypterus said:


> Normally I try to stay out of these right away to give people more of a chance, but your above fish I actually looked for in a sampling study in Big Darby not long back, so I'll just have to be a jerk and name it right away:
> _Noturus trautmani_ Scioto madtom


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Here is a new one...should not be too hard as there are only a few to choose from.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I'll be off the site, but I wanted to tell the hard core scientific folks that you guys are awesome.









btw, cool fish!


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

acestro said:


> I'll be off the site, but I wanted to tell the hard core scientific folks that you guys are awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"I'll be off the site" is one sentence I did not want to hear from you....But we all move on..
Take care Ace..


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

I got one for you guys, I member learning about this fish when young, never really see these guys anymore


----------



## Alex 22 (Jun 13, 2009)

Wrestling halfbreak!


----------

